# The elusive pullover / popover shirt that i finally found.



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

You know that elusive pullover shirt that we've been all looking for. As a forum member once put it: "button-down, long-sleeve, with a two- or three-button placket and a fairly capacious drape. Untucked, they're unbelievably comfortable and with a t-shirt underneath, both dressy and casual at the same time, in the hottest weather."

After seeing this picture from Unabashedly Prep , I went to the Gant flagship store yesterday to check out the real thing

Here is the real thing:

https://us.gant.com/r1-solid-oxford-pullover

Fits very well, it is a lot more roomier than gant's other shirts in the Rugger line, which are quite modern and slim fitting. Length is just perfect, can be worn tucked in or tucked out. Available in both classic blue and pinkish red oxford fabrics, and short placket so it really feels like a pullover (instead of some pullovers i've seen with placket ending just above your belt), and long sleeve so it can be worn under sport coat or with sleeves rolled up. The pull over this season has even got a flap pocket! It is not cheap, but i envision myself wearing this quite a lot during summer weekends when a full OCBD feels a bit restrictive, so I gladly bought it. I know several of you guys have been looking for a shirt like this, and frankly this is the best bet you got if you want that look. Website may have limited size, but if you really want it, call the store, a full range of size should be available. They also have a pullover in tartan plaid (not madras) in broadcloth.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

So now ocbds are "restrictive". Okay.

Isn't this how we got here, to today's universe of sloppy fat clothes?


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Joe,

I'm not crazy about it either, but I think what he ment by restrictive was that most of us don't leave a proper OCBD untucked, just due to the shear length of them. This let's you have an OCBD look in a pull over type fit. I wouldn't play golf in an OCBD because it is restrictive, but I might in this.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm finding garments in general more and more restrictive these days. I've heard of communities where this isn't a problem.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I'm finding garments in general more and more restrictive these days. I've heard of communities where this isn't a problem.


It's called the beach in Copenhagen, and I've seen some people with very few restrictions. Some good, most no so good.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had some ice cream cones on the beach in Copenhagen that could render any physique "restricted" by clothing. Which brings me to hot dogs, which as far as I'm concerned, are Denmark's premier contribution to world gastronomy. 

My how I've wandered off topic.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Why here's one now!










So let's just agree that this thread is about ice cream now.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I used to really want a pop-over, I spend hours combing thrift stores and ebay for one.

I finally found a coupe madras ones and I never wear them.
The straight hem just doesn't appeal to me, they look too much like old-timey pajamas when worn untucked.
I supposed an ocbd might be different, but I've found I care more about other details of a shirt--non SML sizing, a real full-sized collar instead of a trendy, tiny one- than the pop-over placket.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd like to gather that ice cream cone as an appetizer, one of these discussed Denmark hotdogs for an entree followed up by a nice gelato (from somewhere near the parthenon seems to be the best) for desert. I bet this would be delicious if I got to enjoy it all while wearing a nice gant rugger popover, or even better, one of their solid colored madras shirts (yellow, blue, pink and white, gotta collect 'em all).


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Trip. I just hit my head against the screen....teeth first. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Why here's one now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that from the beach or from Lydolph's in Hellerup? I hear you about the ice cream, but I just ate a slow cooked BallPark off my grill, that puts any Danish Polser to shame.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> I'd like to gather that ice cream cone as an appetizer, one of these discussed Denmark hotdogs for an entree followed up by a nice gelato (from somewhere near the parthenon seems to be the best) for desert. I bet this would be delicious if I got to enjoy it all while wearing a nice gant rugger popover, or even better, one of their solid colored madras shirts (yellow, blue, pink and white, gotta collect 'em all).


Hookem,

You could do all of that within a ten minute walk from my door in Copenhagen. Including dropping into Gant.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

chacend said:


> Hookem,
> 
> You could do all of that within a ten minute walk from my door in Copenhagen. Including dropping into Gant.


 Want a visitor?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

chacend said:


> Was that from the beach or from Lydolph's in Hellerup? I hear you about the ice cream, but I just ate a slow cooked BallPark off my grill, that puts any Danish Polser to shame.


Nope. It's just a random isbar on the beach south of Copenhagen. It's across Amager Strandvej from the Globetrotter Hotel.

Here are some of the hotdogs one can experience at a Danish grilbar:



















And imagine if this were your local 7-11


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> I'd like to gather that ice cream cone as an appetizer, one of these discussed Denmark hotdogs for an entree followed up by a nice gelato (from somewhere near the parthenon seems to be the best) for desert. I bet this would be delicious if I got to enjoy it all while wearing a nice gant rugger popover, or even better, one of their solid colored madras shirts (yellow, blue, pink and white, gotta collect 'em all).


"I'd like to gather that ice cream cone as an appetizer"...there are times when you 'young, skinny whippersnappers' really gall me. That ice cream cone would be, for many of us more experienced, chronologically mature gentlemen, our caloric allotment for the entire day! LOL. Take another look at that beast.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

While it seems to suit Welltilted very nicely, I fear on me it would call for a beret, palette and and easel. One hundred fifteen dollars plus shipping seems just a bit steep for what some snide individuals would call an artist's smock. The ice cream cone, on the other hand, is the height of style and would go most satisfactorily with the ultimate California hamburger. Gentlemen, I present Tap's of Fullerton's

*BEHEMOTH BURGER*


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm glad someone's making these, even if I'm not buying one any time soon. BB had one listed a few months ago too.

I used to wear popovers back in the 80s. My favorite was an apricot one with a white collar.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

chacend said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'm not crazy about it either, but I think what he ment by restrictive was that most of us don't leave a proper OCBD untucked, just due to the shear length of them. This let's you have an OCBD look in a pull over type fit. I wouldn't play golf in an OCBD because it is restrictive, but I might in this.


This is what i meant. roomy/comfy ocbd untucked = sloppy looking due to long tail etc. this partially solves the problem, a substitution for your lacoste polo shirt when you want a real collar.

It's a youthful look, i like, it's nice, high five.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

That Gant shirt seems faked out, just like the looks on Unabashadly Prep. That collar is tiny, looks like the junk at Jcrew, from Sri Lanka too I assume. Have Mercer make one for you.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

A popover with button down club collar? That's a rare beast.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> A popover with button down club collar? That's a rare beast.


There's also a spread club collar floating around somewhere. Some strange shirts around.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

In the pic, the body of it looks almost too short, what say you Untilted?

Brian


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> but I've found I care more about other details of a shirt--*non SML sizing*, a real full-sized collar instead of a trendy, tiny one- than the pop-over placket.


You will probably never see a new popover with non SML sizing because the appeal is not broad enough to justify making and stocking the huge inventory required for neck-sleeve shirts.

BB makes these (with GF logo stitched on chest) with excellent collars, but be aware that they are cut a little trimmer than a traditional fit BB OCBD. I don't see many of these.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Steve Smith said:


> You will probably never see a new popover with non SML sizing because the appeal is not broad enough to justify making and stocking the huge inventory required for neck-sleeve shirts.
> 
> BB makes these (with GF logo stitched on chest) with excellent collars, but be aware that they are cut a little trimmer than a traditional fit BB OCBD. I don't see many of these.


BB currently has a shirt virtually identical to the Gant for $80. I have one and happen to be wearing it today. No logo and curved hem, FWIW


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> BB currently has a shirt virtually identical to the Gant for $80. I have one and happen to be wearing it today. No logo and curved hem, FWIW


Nice find, Brooks Brothers does have this hidden away in the Slim-fit Sportshirt section. It's a shame that it's only offered in blue, but with Monday's coming sport shirt sale. It could very well be had for half of what the Gant is selling for.

Any advice on the fit of the BB? True to size or not?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

statboy said:


> That Gant shirt seems faked out, just like the looks on Unabashadly Prep. That collar is tiny, looks like the junk at Jcrew, from Sri Lanka too I assume. Have Mercer make one for you.


collar is much, much better than what j.crew offers. not tiny, not full bb collar, it is really in between.

no doubt mercer makes a shirt with good construction. but from what i have heard, mercer's popover has a long placket with like 6 buttons on that placket. so it depends on your style preference...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

jwooten said:


> Nice find, Brooks Brothers does have this hidden away in the Slim-fit Sportshirt section. It's a shame that it's only offered in blue, but with Monday's coming sport shirt sale. It could very well be had for half of what the Gant is selling for.
> 
> Any advice on the fit of the BB? True to size or not?


back when i was in college a few yrs ago, i bought a bb pullover shirt, slim fit, with a logo. i tried it on and immediately re-sold it. pullover is one of the shirts that can not be slim fit. the shirt i had just doesnt look right: the body was tight and the shirt was long so it can only be tucked in, difficult to achieve the relaxed feel when paired with shorts, etc. Maybe the current shirt fixed that problem, i have no clue, but personally not a big fan of the positioning and narrowness of placket. great price point though if they dont bother you. seems to be available in M only online, perhaps stores carries more?

onto length: i feel the gant's one has a very appropriate length, longer than polo but shorter than a regular bb ocbd on me...The reason the gant shirt seems short is b/c the sleeves are quite long (yes they require some tailoring which is additional $ unfortunately). to be honest, the bb picture on website makes the shirt look pretty long, not sure if it can be worn untucked (i presume you can tailor it shorter). i tried to picture the look in my head if you dont alterate the length...not having success. anyway, just made the thread as i thought a few of you, perhaps younger guys who are less appalled by gant/more modern look, would appreciate it.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Until you posted the photo of the popup I was unclear on what everyone was talking about. The barbers at the shop where I go all wear these. Should I ask Tony, the owner, where they get them?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Absolutely! :thumbs-up:


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

For $115, you might as well just have Mercer make one for a few dollars more. That is what I did.

And after all the searching and finally getting one, I'm not as enthralled as I thought I would be. . .


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I tried to purchase the BB slim fit popover this morning, but once in the cart, it showed up as sold out. Did anyone get one?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I don't see how popovers can be anywhere near fashionably slim, given how one needs to get them on and all.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Well, I don't see how popovers can be anywhere near fashionably slim, given how one needs to get them on and all.


IIRC the ones I had were hard to get over my head and shoulders.

These probably do look best on slim men, so I'm not surprised if they're cut that way.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

My BB popover is my favorite casual shirt. It's dying, though, and I'd like to find a replacement soon. LEC just released a couple for spring; I imagine that they'll have some more for FW in a few months.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

LE Canvas also has a small button down collar on their shirts, however, which may turn off some. I don't mind the ones that are 3", but 2.75" and 2.5" is really pushing it.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to ask. Do you wear these tucked or untucked or do you wear pants with them at all? I suppose bare legs, sock garters and wingtips would be a look with this shirt.


----------



## Eph (May 28, 2006)

I have been wearing this shirt for about 5 years now. Love it: https://www.bodenusa.com/en-US/Mens...Mens-Blue-Old-School-Shirt.html?NavGroupID=10


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Jovan said:


> LE Canvas also has a small button down collar on their shirts, however, which may turn off some. I don't mind the ones that are 3", but 2.75" and 2.5" is really pushing it.


This is less of a problem if you don't wear a tie with the shirt. If you do wear a tie, it has to be pretty slim (so I sometimes wear a silk knit with the one LEC non-popover OCBD that I own and it looks fairly proportional)



David J. Cooper said:


> I have to ask. Do you wear these tucked or untucked or do you wear pants with them at all? I suppose bare legs, sock garters and wingtips would be a look with this shirt.


Mine is in shambles, so I have been wearing it untucked (on the weekend) with shorts. Typically without sock garters or wingtips; generally with blucher mocs or boat shoes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

chacend said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'm not crazy about it either, but I think what he ment by restrictive was that most of us don't leave a proper OCBD untucked, just due to the shear length of them. This let's you have an OCBD look in a pull over type fit. I wouldn't play golf in an OCBD because it is restrictive, but I might in this.


Speak for yourself. An untucked OCBD was de rigueur back in the day, and still is in my household. If you can find 'em, look at any Ivy League dining hall/weekend/just-going-to-class photos from the early to mid-80s and you'll see tons upon tons of untucked BB OCBD's--they were as ubiquitous as t-shirts at a Kiss concert, worn with khakis, jeans, shorts, madras, you-name-it. That's largely why the popover makes no sense to me--it is a narrow-use garment, aka nightshirt, searching for a use, IMHO, worn by Hamlets who can't decide between a polo and an OCBD.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I still see untucked OCBDs all the time; in fact, they're probably designed that way, the ones I'm seeing. They probably come from Urban Outfitters or J. Crew or Uniqlo. 

It was fun, in college and so forth, to be "untucked" (in many respects) before the whole world was untucked (in all respects.)


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

I read "popover" and started to drool.









Those are trad, right?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's nice to finally see this thread back on topic. 

Yes those popovers are trad. 

More food pics please.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Speak for yourself. An untucked OCBD was de rigueur back in the day, and still is in my household. If you can find 'em, look at any Ivy League dining hall/weekend/just-going-to-class photos from the early to mid-80s and you'll see tons upon tons of untucked BB OCBD's--they were as ubiquitous as t-shirts at a Kiss concert, worn with khakis, jeans, shorts, madras, you-name-it. That's largely why the popover makes no sense to me--it is a narrow-use garment, aka nightshirt, searching for a use, IMHO, worn by Hamlets who can't decide between a polo and an OCBD.


it was indeed de rigueur back in the day and even now. the problem is many modern-production OCBD is not cut right to be worn untucked, shirt tail weird/too long to be worn untucked. i do like OCBDs with appropriate shirt tails (black fleece/band of outsiders/tailored) and wear them untucked frequently when not in office. to me, the pull-over is really just a personal style statement these days due to its uniqueness, and i like it.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm all worked up over these now and I want one. So I was poking around for them and found this:

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2010/01/mtm-yellow-university-stripe-popover.html

A bit rich for me but it's nice!


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow. Untilted _and_ nerdykarim back on the boards again. Refreshing to see you all posting on this board.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

JordanW said:


> Wow. Untilted _and_ nerdykarim back on the boards again. Refreshing to see you all posting on this board.


Tilt, Nerdykarim AND JordanW. Its like homecoming.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

You post enough pictures of hot dogs and they all come out of the woodwork.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

It may be sold out already, but Gant is having a crazy sale on their website. The popover is $50. You'll get 50% off in your cart and another 30% by using the code "NYLONSUMMER"

I picked up their solid colored madras shirts in the 3 colors they sell. Very happy about it given Houston's 3" OF RAIN IN 2011.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Trip English said:


> You post enough pictures of hot dogs and they all come out of the woodwork.


Actually, it was the ice cream that got me.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

JordanW said:


> Wow. Untilted _and_ nerdykarim back on the boards again. Refreshing to see you all posting on this board.





AldenPyle said:


> Tilt, Nerdykarim AND JordanW. Its like homecoming.


I'm flattered; thanks guys. I don't post very frequently, but I do try to stop by a few times a week


----------

